# Smoke Fluid - Any one work better than the others????



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm currently working off a bottle of "Supersmoke" by Bart's Pneumatics.

Thanks!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See these:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6480

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6385

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5277

TJ


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks TJ, but I'm surprised no one has tested the various brands against one another.

Most of those threads were about glycol and making your own fluid. Maybe it's just me but buying a bottle off the shelf does look pretty simple!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff T said:


> Thanks TJ, but I'm surprised no one has tested the various brands against one another.
> 
> Most of those threads were about glycol and making your own fluid. Maybe it's just me but buying a bottle off the shelf does look pretty simple!!



It is easier just buying a bottle.

Someone must have tested, but basically they are the same except for the different flavors.

Different smoke units smoke better?
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html


Want to try a six pack?
http://www.megasteam.com/

CCT has a article,
http://ctt.trains.com/en/Operating/QA/2007/08/The right smoke fluid for toy trains.aspx


You can buy a bunch to test and post your results here for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been real happy with JT's Mega Steam fluid. People on another forum have been raving about the new Lionel "Premium" smoke fluid too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use JT's Mega Steam as well, works fine here. As for testing the various brands, I leave that to someone else.  I have some that works for me...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I have been real happy with JT's Mega Steam fluid. People on another forum have been raving about the new Lionel "Premium" smoke fluid too.


I have tryed every brand I could find{NOT SAYING I HAVE TRYED THEM ALL}but I dislike TJs mega steam the most, for my Legacy locos I find Lionels "premium smoke fluid " works and last the best, ..JMO .........Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> ... I dislike TJs mega steam the most ...


Uhhh ... *JT*'s mega steam ...

As for me, I'm just sittin' here minding my own business ...



TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think Lionel just calls it "Premium" so they can charge more for it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got two bottles, one came with an MTH engine and the other a Lionel.
I didn't look, is MTH the same as Lionel?

They both seem to work fine.

I never purchased any, I just have the two that came with the engines.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

i use jt's in my old engines it really smokes in my hudsons and 442 engines from the 70's

chris


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think Lionel just calls it "Premium" so they can charge more for it.


You know, I really think there is a difference,and its not because I like lionel,I like whatever works,and for the price,I pay the same for the premium fluid as I do for all the others...............mike


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

ive always loved the mega steam smoke fluid. does this stuff have a shelf life? also is there a certain amount of fluid i should be putting into my locos? im afraid of over filling.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

njoffroader said:


> ive always loved the mega steam smoke fluid. does this stuff have a shelf life? also is there a certain amount of fluid i should be putting into my locos? im afraid of over filling.


Over filling is my biggest fear as well. Most manuals say how much to add as the smoke diminishes...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

njoffroader said:


> ive always loved the mega steam smoke fluid. does this stuff have a shelf life? also is there a certain amount of fluid i should be putting into my locos? im afraid of over filling.


I've had a bottle since 2009 and it seems fine (nearly empty now, I need to get some more) still.

The amount of fluid needed really depends on the type of smoke unit. Fan driven units can usually take a lot (I usually put a quarter of the megasteam dropper-full in mine), postwar style/starter set units usually can't take as much. Probably 10 drops at the most, maybe a little more.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

what would be the sign of over filling? i seem to be having a little problem with my 0-6-0 Lionel dock side switcher. when its running slow and chugging along i cant see the smoke fluid but when it runs fast it smokes.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

njoffroader said:


> what would be the sign of over filling? i seem to be having a little problem with my 0-6-0 Lionel dock side switcher. when its running slow and chugging along i cant see the smoke fluid but when it runs fast it smokes.


Well, you might have smoke fluid all over parts of the engine that normally shouldn't be leaking smoke fluid.

When you run faster there's more power running through the resistor in the smoke unit which makes it hotter so you get more smoke. That's normal a lot of conventional engines, they don't smoke well when going slow.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK ... here a question for the gang ...

I dusted off my Lionel 233 Scout for the Christmas tree setup, and put maybe 6 or 7 drops of smoke fluid in the stack. She smoked just fine (not too heavily, but enough to entertain the boys), however, we didn't have all that much run time with it ... certainly not enough to use up all of the smoke fluid. So ...

Tomorrow, we take down the tree, and the 233 will be packed away for quite a while. What (if anything) do I do with the smoke chamber and remaining smoke fluid for long-term storage?

TJ


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> OK ... here a question for the gang ...
> 
> I dusted off my Lionel 233 Scout for the Christmas tree setup, and put maybe 6 or 7 drops of smoke fluid in the stack. She smoked just fine (not too heavily, but enough to entertain the boys), however, we didn't have all that much run time with it ... certainly not enough to use up all of the smoke fluid. So ...
> 
> ...


if its JTs mega smoke ,it will evaperate in a few days.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The amount of smoke fluid can be determined experimentally. Put in a few drops, if you don't get smoke, add two-three and test until you get smoke. Next time you'll know how much.

I've found older postwar steamers don't take that much, but the modern Lionel fan driven smoke units seem to require 12-15 drops to get started.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Tomorrow, we take down the tree, and the 233 will be packed away for quite a while. What (if anything) do I do with the smoke chamber and remaining smoke fluid for long-term storage?
> 
> TJ


Well, you can flip the engine over on a piece of paper towel to allow any excess fluid to run out. Other than that it should be fine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One issue with flipping the locomotive over is there isn't that good a seal on many smoke units, so you may do more harm than good.  If you can store it upright, might be better to just put it away with the fluid in it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys ... I ran the loco a bit more today (burning up a bit more fluid), then simply wrapped it up for storage ... loco stored upright. Sounds like any excess fluid won't do any long term harm.

I appreciate the input.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I add a few drops. Can't hurt. 
I saw somewhere that it is recommended.

Make sure that if you have a switch it is turned off too, it will save you from an accidental smoker burnout in case you forget and run it without adding smoke fluid the next time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I store all locomotives with the smoke switch off for just that reason.


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't have the info in front of me, but in the manuel, Lionel seems pretty damn insistent that you buy strictly their brand, which has a number, for their trains. 
So would I only need to buy Lionel's smoke or would any other brand/type be OK and not do any damage?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TimTheTrainMan said:


> I don't have the info in front of me, but in the manuel, Lionel seems pretty damn insistent that you buy strictly their brand, which has a number, for their trains.
> So would I only need to buy Lionel's smoke or would any other brand/type be OK and not do any damage?


You would say that too if you owned Lionel.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

TimTheTrainMan said:


> I don't have the info in front of me, but in the manuel, Lionel seems pretty damn insistent that you buy strictly their brand, which has a number, for their trains.
> So would I only need to buy Lionel's smoke or would any other brand/type be OK and not do any damage?


Any brand will work, they just want you to buy their product. Their new "Premium Fluid" seems popular now though. From the pictures I've seen, the stuff works.

I use JT's Megasteam in mine and haven't had any problems. Have two bottles of Williams fluid but haven't broken into those yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used JT's Megasteam without any issue.


----------

